# Audio Modeling Authorization Woes (RESOLVED)



## cuttime (Aug 7, 2020)

I was forced to change my email address as my ISP is going away forever. Audio Modeling authorizations are tied to email addresses. I changed my address per instructions, and now the authorizations do not "stick". I have to reauthorize the string instruments every single time I use them! Emanuele is doing everything in his power to make things right, we even had a TeamViewer session and he couldn't make it work remotely. This seems to be related to some encryption files, but this sort of thing is way above my pay grade. 

I ask, has anyone ever had this problem, and do you know what the secret sauce is to properly authorize the instruments?


----------



## cuttime (Aug 28, 2020)

Just following up that this issue was fixed to my satisfaction by AudioModeling. The solution was also above my pay grade, but I think it had something to do with an authorization scheme that was complex enough to trip up its own developer.


----------

